# Chesley did it.



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well yesterday I left Chelsey out by herself while I went across the street to get my lunch.
I left Chester in his crate. Please keep in mind Chester has a very large crate not the normal kind he like it a lot and will go in there on his own.
I told her to stay and gave her some treats, then slowly walked to ward the door. At first she did come running to me then I told her to stay again and be good girl. Then I closed the door. When I returned in 30 min, she was at the front door. I opened it slowly and told her to stay and then said the command inside and she did the turned a way from the door. Well she did so well. She used the wizdog and did #2 on it and ate all her treats. 
Of course I gave her a few more. Chester was also very good no barking when I came home and no wining. So yes he got treats as well.

I do believe Chelsey is a puppy that does better without a crate. My only issue is Chester does get sick and I would prefer the mess to be in the play pen and not all over my living room floor and carpet. I don’t feel it is fair to leave Chelsey out and Chester inside his crate when we go out/ like grocery shopping. What do you think?

What should we do? When we go out we normally leave them both in there own crates when home they pay together or in there play pen but we never leave them together alone with out supervision.
Any suggestions


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great that Chelsey did so well! Good for her!!









I think it is OK to leave one in and one out as long as they are in different rooms so Chester won't see her out and get upset. I'm wondering why he would be getting sick so much. I assume you mean vomiting ? That doesn't seem normal to me.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay for Chelsey!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Sep 8 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Yay for Chelsey!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
good girl!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 8 2005, 01:27 PM
> *That's great that Chelsey did so well!  Good for her!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well he does not get sick to offten but he does have a sensitive tummy. Actually # two and some time vomit . The vet said he is ok.. we just can introduce new things to him like chelsey. We have to give him very small morcels. Even if he has a snack that is new. He could get sick the next day. And it is pretty gross to come home to that kind of a mess. I happened once and it was just to much for me to handel after a hard day at work and still have dinner to cook at 9:00 pm. We have late schdules .

Chester did seem to be ok with chelsey being out yesterday.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Chelsey gets a







way to go girl


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well done Chelsey














What a good little girl


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Super job Chelsey. What a good girl you are!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I will try I again tomorrow and leave her out for a longer time.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations Chelsey!














Give her two greenies !!!!! Celebration time!

Isn't it amazing how excited we get when they finally get the housetraining part down and do not go anywhere else but the designated area?!

I know my husband thought I was







at first for training them to go on the mats in the laundry room! But he is now impressed when they stop what they are doing and go do their "business" in the designated area. I have caught him praising them when he sees them do it!







heh heh hee

I cannot tell anyone enough how glad I am not to have to go out early in the morning and get eaten by mosquitoes just for the sake of the dogs getting relieved! 

"Mia" learned right away to go on the mats and I love her for that. She will still go potty outside when we go for walks if she has to. "Lucky" the first maltese learned too well to go outside, and this week I feel like he has finally realized it is okay to go on the mats all the time instead of having accidents outside. 

He is quite a jumper. Yesterday he jumped the gate from the kitchen and was waiting in my bedroom. Mia was in the kitchen all by herself. However... no accidents from him anywhere. He used the mat. I can distinguish whose is whose by the color. His urine seems more concentrated and darker yellow. She seems to drink more often and is more pale in color. 

However, I read somewhere that puppies are not to be considered completely housetrained until 18 mo. old. Any thoughts on that?

Well, I'll stop rambling. 

Thanks for sharing Chelsey.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

congratulations






























i wish maxi would follow in her foot steps, for the last month when i walk maxi in the morning as soon as we get back in the building i drop his leash and i left him run up the stairs without holding the leash and he has been doing good with that 
so i figured ok lets go to the next step and see if i take the leash off if he will follow .......well bad move i took the leash off and little bad boy maxi ran in the other direction (thank god we were inside the building) i had to tackle him lol and that isnt an easy task since he is quick like lightening anyway so there goes that test he FAILED!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

lol I can just picture that. My first maltese missy did that to me too. My girlfriend and i were walking down the block with her down the street. The lease some how got away from me and she took off. Gee was she fast. Thank gosh back then I was in shape and no she did not know the STOP command. Well you should have seen us runing after her and finally just before she ran across the street. We were able to get her leash.
Oh my gosh we were so scared. It was a very busy street too.
Well chelsey has been doing well so far.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats. I say extra greenies all around


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well chelsey has been doing so well. She is like a pro now. i let her out in the morning when my husband goes to work and she stays out until he homes home. I'm up stairs working. I check on here time to time of course and go an let them both out for lunch time... She just stays there a plays with her stuffy. She will use the wizdog when need. I even went outside and told her to say and she did not try to run out the door when i returned. She is so smart. Chester stays in his crate and does not get upset at all. It's working out great. Thanks everyone. she had not even tried to come upstirs.








Chester would have ran up stairs hours ago.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 5 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Well chelsey has been doing so well.  She is like a pro now.  i let her out in the morning when my husband goes to work and she stays out until he homes home.  I'm up stairs working.  I check on here time to time of course and go an let them both out for lunch time... She just stays there a plays with her stuffy.  She will use the wizdog when need.  I even went outside and told her to say and she did not try to run out the door when i returned.  She is so smart.  Chester stays in his crate and does not get upset at all.  It's working out great.  Thanks everyone.  she had not even tried to come upstirs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad that things are working out so well!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey said thank you.


----------

